# Making your party special



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

What kind of things do you do to make your party specail for your guest? What kind of favors do you give out? 

We usually have a trick or treat buffet with 8 to 12 different candies that our guest can make a bag and take with them or munch on them all night. What are some of your favorite candies?

We also like to give out something that says thanks for coming to our party. The last 2 years we have done dog tag necklaces that have a message of thanks on them and then different colored silencers. This year we are throwin around the idea of the rubber bracelets and have them personalized.

Just thought I would try and get some other ideas of what you guys have done or are planning on doing.

Thanks


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this for kids, teens or adults?


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

It's mainly for adults, but we have some teenagers.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I'm a cheap hostess; I don't send them home with anything. My guests get fed well, though. I also take photos for them, with some sort of photo op set that changes every year.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I go all out on Halloween so our guests get a really immersive experience based on the theme and they love it. We have a bartender which everyone loves. For the kids I might do some kind of contest. Last year was a hit. It was an inside scavenger hunt and they had to find all sorts of props and stuff that was in the house. There was a lot to see so it was pretty challenging for kids and teens. I'll probably do that again.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Regarding the favors part of your question, I do "party bags" for all my guests and I base them on the theme each year. Last year was the Freak Show/Evil Carnival and I assembled a bag of microwave popcorn, some assorted candies, a pack of the fortune teller fish and had it all sitting in the top of those plastic red and white popcorn boxes you get at the dollar tree. I put each one in a clear plastic wrap used for gift baskets and they were tied with red and white ribbon used at Christmas. 

This year is the Dark side of Disney and I'm already accumulating those packs of JellyBelly jellybeans that showcase a Disney villain on them (Capt. Hook, Ursula, Evil Queen, Malificent, etc.) to include in the gift bags for this year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess the overall experience does count! As I said, we don't send guests home with any tangible goodies, but we try to show them a good time.
This past year younger DD told fortunes. She knows how to read a number of Tarot card spreads. She did a little palm reading, too, but only knows the bare basics of that...not that it really matters. She could have made it up for all the difference it would make, but she does indeed know what the cards are supposed to be saying. People had a lot of fun with that, and nearly everyone took part.
Older DD usually bartends for us, and we have 3 or 4 Halloween-themed feature drinks (besides non-alcoholic, a few mixers, ale and a couple wines. Most of our friends are pretty conservative in their drinking, but the specialty drinks are always a hit.
I also like to have a few light games left out in different areas, like Zombie Dice or Jenga-style bones-- stuff that doesn't require a lot of concentration, nor a long time spent at it. It gives people something to do when they break into small groups, yet doesn't keep them from circulating frequently. The items are just there for them to decide whether and when they want to pick them up. I have a wooden castle building blocks set to add to the mix next year. (I'll add some "haunted" details.) That probably sounds a little childish, but everybody seems to love something hands-on to do for a few minutes here and there. It's surprising how popular that stuff is.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I gave these glow wine glasses with a radioactive "tag" on them that had the date of the party for our Nuclear fallout theme.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=187263&d=1385467726


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I usually do give out treat bags, but they are nothing special. I try to do the "special" by way of theme each year. I have games and activities geared to the specific themes. This year I will have a friend read cards for my Conjurer's Consortium.


----------



## SullivanScarefest (Jan 17, 2015)

One thing we tried this past year was to make up actual trophies for the best child and adult costume. I think they were about 7-8 bucks each. If you buy a package of those plastic Halloween trophies you will probably spend about $10 anyway. This way you can personalize it with your party name etc. and create a cool little memory/memento. Trying to win the trophy was a big hit with the kids


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I usually put together goodie bags for everyone and this year I will be giving out a prize for best costume and best dish (I ask everyone to bring a dish of some kind to help keep the cost of food down).


----------

